# IBM thinkcentre won't boot properly



## chris05251988 (Jun 14, 2010)

I accidentally unplugged my computer while it was running and as a result it will not boot properly.

The PC is an IBM ThinkCentre running Windows XP SP3. When the computer starts up I hear two beeps and it shows two errors.

Error 0184 Asset Control Anetenna not detected
Error 0197 System Security unauthorized CMOS changes detected.

I entered the IBM utility setup however, I did not see any options to reset CMOS settings.

I then hit enter and the computer tried to boot up and the same thing happened.

However, I then hit enter again and the computer booted properly and seems to work fine. Though the date and time were wrong. However, if I shut the computer down I have to go through this same process again.

I am not sure what to do. Do I need a new CMOS battery since the date and time were wrong? Is there an issue with my BIOS settings and can I reset them? I could not find the failsafe settings or auto configuration with BIOS defaults in IBM Setup Utility.

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Normally, when you reset your cmos, then you need to set the time and date. If you need to reset that time and date, when you don't clear cmos, then it's most likely a dead or dying battery. That would expain the cmos change warning, but I don't have a clue what the asset control antenna is.


----------



## chris05251988 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I changed the date and time and shut down the computer. I started the computer and got the same error and had to do the same thing again. However, the date and time were correct when the computer booted up so I am not sure if the CMOS battery is dying now.

I was considering resetting my BIOS settings, but I am unsure how to do this in IBM setup utility. I could not find failsafe settings or auto configuration with BIOS defaults in the utility.

Also If I reset BIOS settings could this make things worse.

Thanks 
Chris.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Doing a reset to the defaults shouldn't cause any issues. The defaults are basically the bios settings that the machine ships with. With most oem built machines, the user never goes into the bios to optimize any of the settings to their own preference. The manufacturer's know this, and they try and make the default settings bullet proof, as they should be. I end up clearing the cmos often, and am quite used to heading in and changing the settings that I need to change for my particular configuration. Anyone with a retail motherboard, who likes to overclock some, will be used to this.

I'm looking at the exit menu on the far right of the bios screen of a ThinkCentre right now. The bottom selection is to Load Optimal Defaults. It even has a Load Custom Defaults setting, disabled on this on though. 

If it's a work machine, it may have had some settings changed by whoever maintains the machine, in that case, it's probably not a good idea to set the defaults, just get work to look at it, someone else's job and all that.

If it's a personal home machine, it should do no harm to reset the bios to defaults, specially if you get it new, and have never changed anything.

Oh yah, there's also some shortcuts at the bottom of the screen.
F9 to load setup defaults
F10 to save and exit

Anytime you make changes they have to be saved, or they won't take, and will have to be made again.


----------



## chris05251988 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help I have not had much experience with using the BIOS. Unfortunately I have not been able to try your solution yet because I think there were changes to some of the BIOS settings and I want to back up necessary data on that computer before I go messing around in the BIOS. Just in case.

Could the computer being unplugged have wiped out the changes to the BIOS and set it back to default settings? Cause maybe that could be the problem.

PS. I am sorry it took me so long to post.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The only way the bios changes would of been set back is if the motherboard battery is dead. The CMOS holds the user defined changes to the bios, it needs constant voltage, much like ram, if there is an interruption, then the settings are lost, and the bios will be at the default.


----------

